# What snowboard settings for contour GPS?



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

You should turn it to eleven...........cause it's one louder.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

.............


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Feeling ballsy "Dial that shet up"
Feeling vaginal "Dial that shet down"


----------

